# Locals over Sat for portland, or 1/10/2006



## sriggins (Feb 21, 2005)

Just had my DirecTiVoHD installed. Had a little BBQ antenna installed inside, works fine. He said 1/10/2006 is the date for the HD channels to be available over the sat for here in Portland, or.

What is the quality difference between say OTA ABC and a DTV hosted ABC? Does DTV re-compress the signal in mpeg2 or something like that?

Steve


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I wouldn't hold my breath expecting local HD channels in Portland next month. They're just now going "live" with the new MPEG4 satellite in a few cities (Detroit, Atlanta, San Francisco).

Initial quality reports from the first rollout cities is that the quality is quite good, although OTA is still a bit better.


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

litzdog911 said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath expecting local HD channels in Portland next month. They're just now going "live" with the new MPEG4 satellite in a few cities (Detroit, Atlanta, San Francisco).
> 
> Initial quality reports from the first rollout cities is that the quality is quite good, although OTA is still a bit better.


If my calculation is correct (according to all the official press releases), DirecTV now offers HD LIL in 10 cities with LA and NY suppose to go live with MPEG 4 this month.

It is very possible that Portland could be going live in January. Portland could be one of the initial markets they plan for Spaceway 2


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Fluffybear said:


> If my calculation is correct (according to all the official press releases), DirecTV now offers HD LIL in 10 cities with LA and NY suppose to go live with MPEG 4 this month.
> 
> It is very possible that Portland could be going live in January. Portland could be one of the initial markets they plan for Spaceway 2


Don't hold your breath


----------



## sriggins (Feb 21, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> Don't hold your breath


Well the installer said he has heard from 4 people in the officde that 1/10 is our date. Time will tell!

My OTA seems to work for now... curious to see the quality difference!


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> Don't hold your breath


I think DirecTV is planning for HD locals in at least 100 markets, or is it 150. That's with 4 satellites. So it wouldn't surprise me if they can accomodate Portland, which is DMA #23, with just one operational Spaceway satellite.

Also, some reports have said that NY and LA won't get MPEG-4 until later, since they're already served by existing MPEG-2 HD. That's two more DMA's that should be "ahead" of PDX that are being skipped.

Finally, DirecTV seems to be quickly pushing HD out to many markets. I would have thought they would be much more deliberate in the rollout. That also points to them getting to PDX in the near future.

But only time will tell. Also maybe KOIN will again be holdouts.


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

litzdog911 said:


> Don't hold your breath


A little birdie told me today that 12 more markets are going live prior to SuperBowl Sunday. DirecTV wants to get as many markets online possible prior to the superbowl and winter olympics.


----------



## formulaben (Jan 27, 2003)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Also maybe KOIN will again be holdouts.


What a brilliant strategy. No wonder I never watch that channel...


----------



## kepper (Nov 28, 2003)

Fluffybear said:


> If my calculation is correct (according to all the official press releases), DirecTV now offers HD LIL in 10 cities with LA and NY suppose to go live with MPEG 4 this month.
> 
> I live in the Los Angeles area and I am in the process of upgrading to a HDTivo. I was told a couple of days ago from several different people at DTV that LA will not be getting any MPEG 4 HD channels in the "forseeable" future because we already have the four networks in MPEG 2. A customer retention supervisor told me that MPEG 4 is currently only being deployed to markets that currently do not have local HD.
> 
> ...


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Hmmm .... good news, maybe 
Seattle should be up near the top the list since we're DMA#12.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> Hmmm .... good news, maybe
> Seattle should be up near the top the list since we're DMA#12.


Yeah, and after many, many "lean" years you now actually have a football team that's worth watching in HD.


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

kepper said:


> Fluffybear said:
> 
> 
> > If my calculation is correct (according to all the official press releases), DirecTV now offers HD LIL in 10 cities with LA and NY suppose to go live with MPEG 4 this month.
> ...


----------



## mikeg_ms (Oct 3, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> Hmmm .... good news, maybe
> Seattle should be up near the top the list since we're DMA#12.


Naah, we're 13 on their list. When they released the inital list Tampa was ahead of us. Some speculate it's location, others that Tampa has outgrown us.

Me? I think it's like ESPN, they just forgot we existed.


----------



## Onazuka (Sep 22, 2001)

Fluffybear said:


> A little birdie told me today that 12 more markets are going live prior to SuperBowl Sunday. DirecTV wants to get as many markets online possible prior to the superbowl and winter olympics.


12 more in addition to the original 12 would mean the top 24 markets and I'm in Baltimre, DMA #24 ! :up:


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

Onazuka said:


> 12 more in addition to the original 12 would mean the top 24 markets and I'm in Baltimre, DMA #24 ! :up:


The only thing is 12 more markets does not always mean 13-24. DirecTV did skip Seattle (DMA 12) in favor of Tampa (DMA 13) during this go around.


----------



## andbye (Feb 25, 2002)

What is the source/link for these DMA numbers? I want to find out the number and probable timing for the Sacramento market?


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

mikeg_ms said:


> Naah, we're 13 on their list. When they released the inital list Tampa was ahead of us. Some speculate it's location, others that Tampa has outgrown us.
> 
> Me? I think it's like ESPN, they just forgot we existed.


I think maybe Brent Mussberger must have some influence on the DMA picks. After all, he LOVES Seattle, doesn't he? Was he not a Sonics fan when they won the championship? (choke, spit, gurgle!)


----------



## qposner (Sep 28, 2003)

KOIN is a joke. EVERY year we get jobbed out of the UGA-Florida game for the Multnomah County Humane Society Telethone. Now, I am all for the Humane Society, but in place of the Cocktail Party?!?! Travesty...

So, will it be worth it to upgrade or just stick with OTA?


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Fluffybear said:


> The only thing is 12 more markets does not always mean 13-24. DirecTV did skip Seattle (DMA 12) in favor of Tampa (DMA 13) during this go around.


Actually Tampa has now overtaken Seattle to become DMA #12.


----------



## Robert Spalding (Jan 12, 2001)

until D* puts up something new in HD (besides loals, which I get perfectly with an antenna) and then offer an HD DVR comparable to my HD Tivo, I'm happy to stick with the equipment I have.


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

maharg18 said:


> Actually Tampa has now overtaken Seattle to become DMA #12.


I stand corrected


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

Robert Spalding said:


> until D* puts up something new in HD (besides loals, which I get perfectly with an antenna) and then offer an HD DVR comparable to my HD Tivo, I'm happy to stick with the equipment I have.


I doubt anyone can offer something which is just as good as our Tivos.


----------



## Dirac (Oct 18, 2002)

sriggins said:


> Just had my DirecTiVoHD installed. Had a little BBQ antenna installed inside, works fine. He said 1/10/2006 is the date for the HD channels to be available over the sat for here in Portland, or.
> 
> What is the quality difference between say OTA ABC and a DTV hosted ABC? Does DTV re-compress the signal in mpeg2 or something like that?
> 
> Steve


DirecTV's HD channels are broadcast in a lower resolution than the OTA broadcast. The BBQ style antennas (like CM4228) are really good for UHF broadcasts (most DTV is broadcast in UHF). You'll see "HD Lite" referred to in the forums--this refers to down-rezzing by DirecTV. They've done it quite a bit on their SD channels as well, to conserve bandwidth. Not sure if they recompress on HD like they do with SD, though.

The good thing is you can still record OTA with the HDTiVo, and always will be able to, even after the MPEG4 rollout. Unless you're in an area that gets NO reception, like me, but at least I'm in one of the 2 MPEG2 DMAs.


----------



## qposner (Sep 28, 2003)

I was looking at the guide on my SD receiver and see it is now showing the HD channels (ex. 2.1 and 2.2, 6.1 and 6.2, 8.1 and 8.2, etc) in addition to the normal 2, 6, and 8. Does this mean HD locals via DTV are available or will be soon?


----------

